# Postman badly hurt in dog attack



## fosse (Dec 10, 2008)

*A postman has been attacked and badly hurt by two rottweiler dogs while delivering Christmas mail.*

The 30-year-old suffered "severe" arm injuries in the incident which happened on Monday morning in Cambridge. Cambridgeshire Police said the dogs had been destroyed following the attack and an inquiry was under way. Royal Mail said the postman was making "steady progress" in Addenbrooke's Hospital, Cambridge, and an "urgent investigation" had begun. The 54-year-old postman was savaged outside a property in Trumpington on the outskirts of Cambridge. Bricklayer Anthony Lunn, 44, came to his aid fighting off the dogs with an iron bar.

*Animal attacks*

He said: "I ran over with an iron bar when my son told me a man was being attacked by a dog. When I approached the dogs, they both ran at me. I retreated back to my van and ran one of them over. But every time I got out of the van, the other dog came at me. I got on the phone to the ambulance and police, and kept revving the engine to distract the dog until it stopped mauling the postman. It eventually stopped, but after a long time. He was in a huge amount of agony. The police said we saved his life. But I only did what anyone else would have done."

The postman, who was filling in for an injured colleague, was taken to Addenbrooke's hospital by air ambulance. A Royal Mail spokesman said: "One of our postmen was taken to hospital after he was attacked by two dogs while out delivering in the Cambridge area yesterday. Thankfully, he is making steady progress in hospital today, however we are, of course, shocked by this incident and are urgently investigating what happened. Regrettably, dog attacks are a hazard faced by our employees - we record about 5,000 animal attacks on our postmen and women a year, with the vast majority being dogs."

BBC News


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Sounds horrific...


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

How awfull 

We had a rescue GSD who would of killed the Postie if he could.. we had to be so carefull that he was in the house in the morning with the front door firmly locked!!


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

poor bloke must have been in agony


----------

